# Greetings, MT Community



## Burbankian (May 29, 2013)

Hello MT, my name is Marco, I'm currently living in the Philippines
I'm new here, and I think I'm new to Martial Arts

Just want to share my story, and ask a question 

I use to train in Baji and Pigua when I was younger (around 8/10 yrs old), unfortunately, I got addicted to computer games, and I got fat, really fat.

now (I'm 20), I'm 174 cm (I think that's around 5'8" to 5'9"?) and I weigh 245 lbs, I'm very overweight

I decided to train again, but I don't know any Baji Schools here in the Philippines, so I decided to go and train in Muay Thai. 
I started the training again back on May 23, after 6 days, I've only loss 2 lbs. 

I train for about 2 hours, and my teacher notably notices that I don't sweat easily.

Is there something wrong with me? or is it just right?

I'm kinda afraid for my health, One of my friends had a heart attack, and he isn't even fat  (He's ok now though)


----------



## seasoned (May 29, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Marco. I commend you for your return to the Martial Arts and the value in health benefits it will give you. Also thank you for sharing your story with us.
Pertaining to your question about health concerns you are having while training. Although MT is a great resource community for many venues, where our individual personal health is concerned, the best advice to you would be to seek out and consult with a competent doctor. 
Once again welcome to this site and enjoy all the great people and information available to you.


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2013)

Welcome! I practice the Filipino martial arts here in the U.S.


----------



## Janina (May 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I have to agree with Seasoned here. In health questions it may be best to ask advice rather from professional doctor than from internet.

I hope you success with your project!


----------



## Instructor (May 29, 2013)

I would like to welcome you too.  I have a few students in the Philippines!  Yes please consult a doctor about your weight loss.  I can tell you that I've lost 40 pounds in the last year and it required combining exercise with diet.  Excercise alone wasn't enough for me.  I want to wish you the very best in your pursuit of martial arts and your fitness goals.


----------



## lklawson (May 29, 2013)

Burbankian said:


> I started the training again back on May 23, after 6 days, I've only loss 2 lbs.


It take time to burn fat.  2 pounds in 6 days is probably mostly water-weight, not actual fat.  Most health and nutrition experts in the U.S. recommend between 4 and 6 pounds fat loss per *month* as being the maximum safe loss for the health.  Too fast fat-loss, except in certain specific situations, can actually damage the body, including the heart.

You didn't put it on quickly, don't expect to take it off quickly.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Burbankian (May 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I'll go see a doctor and ask about weight loss

and thank you to sir Kirk, "
You didn't put it on quickly, don't expect to take it off quickly."

I didn't think of it that way


----------



## jthomas1600 (May 30, 2013)

I agree the best advise is to see a doctor if you have health questions. But I will say that the the amount that a sweat varies greatly depending on my level of hydration. If I'm not drinking enough water and am borderline dehydrated I will hardly sweat at all. On the other hand some times I drink so much water it's almost like I'm over-hydrated and I sweat like crazy.


----------



## Mauthos (May 30, 2013)

jthomas1600 said:


> I agree the best advise is to see a doctor if you have health questions. But I will say that the the amount that a sweat varies greatly depending on my level of hydration. If I'm not drinking enough water and am borderline dehydrated I will hardly sweat at all. On the other hand some times I drink so much water it's almost like I'm over-hydrated and I sweat like crazy.



Completly agree with this as being a diabetic I tend to drink a lot of water and I sweat profusly at just the mention of exercise 

I also agree with the statement that it will more than likely take diet as well as exercise to lose weight as I too struggle to lose weight due to the insulin I take making it easy to put it on.

I have stabilised my weight now, but I have gained approximately 2 stone since I have started on insulin, however, my diet is now very well controlled (only eat approximately 1400 calories a day (decent healthy food too)) and alongside exercise I am hoping to lose this gained weight.  Also, on a side note sorting out my diet has led to me being able to drop my insulin injections down by over 28 units already and after a hypo last night, it looks like I can cut it further which should also help the weight loss.

Anyway, less about me.  Diet, exercise will work, but it won't happen overnight, you will have to push yourself in the exercise and have very good discipline with the diet, but it will definitely be worth it in the end.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 30, 2013)

Glad to hear you are back with MA.  Do talk to a doctor.  Looking forward to reports of you progress in losing weight.  It is something I have battled a good part of my life.  You can do it.  Don't be discouraged if you slip sometimes.  We stand tallest when we stand up from a fall.


----------



## Takai (May 30, 2013)

Welcome back to the Martial Arts. And welcome to MT.

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## DennisBreene (May 30, 2013)

I agree with everything that has been said and welcome.  Keep drinking plenty of water. Dehydration will increase fatigue and muscle tenderness when you train. Learn to choose your foods wisely.  Eat for health with fresh foods, reduced fat and small portions more frequently.  Don't diet. Change your diet to one that you can live with for the rest of your life.  Your weight will fluctuate with water shifts so don't be alarmed. If you are gradually loosing (1 to 2 lb. a week even) in  a year you will have lost about 50 to 75 lb.  What a substantial success!  It can be done. There are many on this site who have achieved it. When you find that things are tough and you are discouraged, please bring it up on the forum. I'm sure many of us will be there to help you. Good luck!


----------

